# Image Ready, Eine Image Map einem Rollover Sate hinzufügen



## gummy (1. Mai 2004)

Hi,

kann man im Image Ready eine Image Map einem Rollover State hinzufügen? Oder kann man dies vielleicht auch über einen Custom Rollover State irgendwie hinbekommen? Bin allen Antworten dankbar....


----------



## layla (2. Mai 2004)

Glaub nicht das man einem Image Map einen Rollover zuweisen kann. Aber warum slicest du es nicht einfach und fügst da deinen Rollover dazu?


----------

